
Estonia could offer ‘estcoins’ to e-residents - tauntz
https://medium.com/e-residency-blog/estonia-could-offer-estcoins-to-e-residents-a3a5a5d3c894
======
comstock
A government supported cryptocurrency would be interesting. But it feels like
the first step might be for Estonia to accept tax payments etc in Bitcoin.

~~~
mastermindxs
It's very interesting. Specially paired with their eResidency system so they
can connect identities to transactions thereby preventing illegal practices
like money laundering.

~~~
hdhzy
Does anyone know how long the eResidency card is valid?

~~~
amingilani
The expiration is written on your card.

~~~
hdhzy
Well I don't have eResidency card. I just want to know how long it is valid
once issued.

